# Neo-retro and the stuff of dreams.



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Was traveling over a year ago I ran across a NOS lugged masterpiece in a small shop. They have a reputation for high-end-only and open just 3 days a week. I'd wanted to stop there for awhile and could not believe what I found in his out-of-the-way corner window . . . the Italian I can never hope to ride . . . the stuff my dreams are made of!

The owner saw me transfixed, walked over & says, "yeah, had that a long time & need to sell it. . .I'll make you a heluva deal." The price he named was painful to hear. . . still, beyond my means. I pried myself free and moved on.

Over the next year I kept that frame tucked in the back of my mind. I kept telling my wife, "you know, I'll bet if I walked in with cash . . ." But the reality is I drive a Honda and to dream of a Ferrari or Alpha Romeo. . .well, I can dream, right? (And of course we'd previously had the "this is the last bike, right?" conversation)

In August this year my wife & I were on the road and I convinced her to detour just to see if it was still there. As we rolled up - GASP! IT WAS GONE!. We went in anyway and . . . the owner had moved it directly in front of the cash stand. Oh the agony to hear him say, "yeah, I'm going to get that one sold . . . make you a good deal!"

Ok, you know where the story is going! We had "_The Conversation_" again ("this is the last bike, right?") . . . and this time a directive: sell stuff, get the money first.

It took SIX WEEKS and I lived the definition of expressions like "pins & needles," "sweating bullets," . . . Instead of that frame whispering in my dreams, the owners words haunted my nightmares, "I'm going to get that one sold!" No lie, my hands shook a bit when I dial the phone 2 weeks ago to see if it was still there. The answer was yes and we made the deal. Thursday I drove over and picked it up. The wait, the dreams, the emotion . . . I have my "lifetime frame" YMMV


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats, more pics?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

More pics please.....sweet...... 

IMHO, that bike will be special for years to come....Good things come to those that wait.....


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*2001 Tommasini*

Thanks guys . . .

It's a 2001 techno/Columbus Nemo tube set. The shop never dealt Tommasini, was a 1-off purchase in '02 from the days when William Lewis was the US distributor. Roger (owner, operator, master Campy mechanic) tells me that when he unpacked the frame there was a mummified scorpion in the box. He shot framesaver in the tubes day one and the frame has been untouched for the past 7 years.

The top tube graphic is not the current "winged T." You can't tell in this lighting but the faint "spider lines" have a very subtle blue & light green tint. You can only see the color in bright light. Very elegant and subtle in the sunlight!


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ok, maybe the fireplace is a bit over the top!*

I was taking these pics when my wife came home. She walked in the door and cracked up, "enjoying a romantic evening with your new bike?" (All she can tell you is that it's black!)

Roger (at the shop) tells me he's had dozens of guys drool over this frame. He thinks if it had been a 55 or 56 it would have been sold a long time ago. We had a long visit talking retro stuff & "riding in the day" (Cutters, Breaking away, you know the stuff!) He ended up saying he thinks that frame was supposed to wait in his shop 7 years for me. Hey, no argument from me!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is stunning....what are you going to build it up with?


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Posted in "Neo Retro" because . . .*

This will definitely be a retro-inspired build. It's a modern frame and will get a modern component group (09 Centaur/alloy . . . maybe an older silver alloy group) But . . .

I've got a set of 34 yr old cinelli Campione Del Mondos that have never been mounted (yeah, NOS in the plastic wrapper with the old crests - beautiful!) A Cinelli 1-a stem and older Campy aero Record post with a black Team Pro will round out the top end. The bars will be wrapped in black velox w/shellac.

I also have an extra set of '05 Chorus hubs (old style hub bodies/never laced/in the box.) Need to research rims, plan to lace to a low profile box rim, eyeletted/silver of course! I'd like to finish off with some skinwalls. I'm going for an "elegant gentleman's racer" look. I think the rims will be easy, any suggestions for 700c skinwalls?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Excellent...love the story, it was meant for you.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Veloflex paves for the tires. Great ride, retro look. I have them on one of my De Rosa's with '09 alloy Centaur.

I like this tape, rather than shellacked cloth:









https://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/SAZ0002/Stella-Azzurra-Eleganza-Tape.html?CMP_ID=SH_FRO002&CMP_SKU=SAZ0002&mv_pc=r126


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.velo-orange.com/chpa70cl.html

Or something like it for tires.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

On the bars. I never had any luck getting the campy brifters to sit right (comfortable for me) on the cinelli bars that I have. Maybe you will have better luck and those bars would certainly look the part. If it were me I would go tubular on the wheels and mount up a nice set of Veloflex. This going to be an everyday ride or Sunday go to meeting kind of thing? Anyway - good luck and post up pics when complete. I've always liked Tommasini.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, deffo Veloflex Pave - I had some red ones on my Mercian. They weren't overly durable, but look great. Clearly they come in black (and yellow and blue). Ride very very nice tho - almost like a tubbie.

Nice find. Assume you're going quill stem??


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Veloflex here:










Bars w/tape here:


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

The paves look pretty good, thanks! Yep, def. a quill. I have a cinelli 1a in 105 - it's not new but it's pretty clean and shouldn't detract from the bars.

This won't be just a Sunday bike. . .but my budget Italian racer is for everyday. This one will come out when the sun shines. Tommasini is really beyond my means and I really lucked out (got this for way way less than the current new price!) Thanks for looking!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for posting the extra pictures. I'll pile on for some veloflex tires as well, maybe Ambrosio rims with those hubs you talked about? I think one of the newer alloy groups would be a nice touch, though I might consider Campy Delta brakes, I've always liked the way they look.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I consider myself to be relatively immune to bike lust, but wow that is one gorgeous frame. Congratulations on snagging it and I look forward to seeing the pics once you've finished the build.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Enjoy!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

can't wait to see the pics when done. great story too. 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

For tires I would definitely pick Veloflex Pavé 22mm. Beautiful classic look, not too expensive and a great ride.


















If you can find them, Ambrosio Excellence rims in black or silver would look awesome with that frame. I've seen them in person and they're very well made.
Can't find a proper picture, but imagine these in black or silver:









I'd also have a hard time choosing components for a frame like that... but I think a mid '90s Record groupset (with downtube shifters) would look nice.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Love those Pave pics! The Ambrosio look nice but Google says hard to find. To be honest I was thinking mavic open pro or even velocity razor. Not in a rush though, and I plan to spend some research time looking at all my rim options.

My first inclination for a group was to grab an '09 Centaur group before they all disappear. That's what I have on my other Italian frame and I love the new ergos. . . Having ridden downtubes for decades I'm liking brifters! (Sad to see Campy did not continue an all silver alloy group for next year.)

But I hear ya about the dt shifters - def. adds to the retro look. Good news is I'm in no rush. I have 3 other bikes to ride so I have plenty of time to decide on options.


----------



## red1 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Ambrosios!!!*

I second the Ambrosios. 
You can get them here
http://www.ital-tecno.com/shopexd.asp?id=125

The Tommasini is beautiful.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

Sweet looking. I've only seen that paint scheme on Tommasini's made from Max and Mini-max. As for the Excellence rims, I don't think Ital Techno sells them, having only the Excellight which is a lighter model. I have 3 pairs of Excellence rims waiting to be built in addition to a set of wheels with the same rims. They're not the lightest, heavier than Mavic OP's but they're really well made. Monty Young of Condor recommended them to me in 2000, instead of the OP's and I've ridden Ambrosio rims ever since. You can see them on EBay now and then where they usually go from $120-140 a pair, new. A pair of red ones went for about $90 a couple of weeks ago. Ambrosio also makes the rims for some of the Colnago labeled wheels. The look like and weigh about the same as the Excellights which are about the same as Mavic OP's. These rims come up rarely, like every 5 years or so and command crazy prices. About 5 pair came up a few months ago and I didn't even bother bidding.

Based on the tubeset age and paint scheme, your rear spacing is 130mm. Personally, I'd build it up with 10spd Campag running gear. I like retro but if you're going to ride it a lot, IMHO the newer stuff is more enjoyable over varied terrain. I have a lot of classic steel with DT shifters, freewheels and all that stuff but if I only had one or two bikes, I'd go with something more current. Regardless, super nice find and let's see it when built.



Fantino said:


> Was traveling over a year ago I ran across a NOS lugged masterpiece in a small shop. They have a reputation for high-end-only and open just 3 days a week. I'd wanted to stop there for awhile and could not believe what I found in his out-of-the-way corner window . . . the Italian I can never hope to ride . . . the stuff my dreams are made of!
> 
> The owner saw me transfixed, walked over & says, "yeah, had that a long time & need to sell it. . .I'll make you a heluva deal." The price he named was painful to hear. . . still, beyond my means. I pried myself free and moved on.
> 
> ...


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Old bikes for the sake of old bikes doesn't do much for me. I ride some steel, some aluminum, and I've tried plastic. Its never mattered much as far as I'm concerned. I haven't seen a bike that looked attractive in its own right for quite some time. That being said, that is one gorgeous frame!!!!! I love it! I can't wait to see build pictures.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Great story behind the bike. I can appreciate "The conversation" as I've had that myself. But that frame is just extraordinary work of art. I hope you do ride it a lot and get to enjoy the the bike when you get it built. I'll expect a ride report after you've gotten enough miles  .

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Fantino said:


> I was taking these pics when my wife came home. She walked in the door and cracked up, "enjoying a romantic evening with your new bike?" (All she can tell you is that it's black!)
> 
> Roger (at the shop) tells me he's had dozens of guys drool over this frame. He thinks if it had been a 55 or 56 it would have been sold a long time ago. We had a long visit talking retro stuff & "riding in the day" (Cutters, Breaking away, you know the stuff!) He ended up saying he thinks that frame was supposed to wait in his shop 7 years for me. Hey, no argument from me!


Did you snuggle up next to the fire with her yet?
I have to say. Tommasini has always been on my "want list". That is one of their more stunning framesets. The story has a happy ending.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

it's going to look great when you build it. The modern campy Centaur components would be perfect.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

I had to have "The Conversation" with my wife when I came across this:

http://velospace.org/node/24292

$500 isn't exactly a "steal", but this is exactly the type of bike I've been looking for and it's from the original owner. Very excited to go pick it up tonight...of course, it'll need a silver Cinelli stem, black stitched bar tape, and those Pave tires...

If I had a garage, "The Conversation" would be much easier...in a one bedroom apartment, it's more about space than money. Bikes as furniture/art is still a hard sell.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice story, PRETTY bike.

Funny how stuff like bikes can conjure-up such emotion.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

The only thing I think you're missing are some Deltas. My Tommasini is 18 years old now and still my favorite bike. The Deltas were my holy grail and I finally acquired them. They work fantastic with modern Ergo levers. I just had to post my ride again for some inspiration for you. I am incapable of letting Tommasini threads just go by without participating. Your black looks great. Post some completed bike shots. You will not regret your purchase.....ever! :thumbsup: 

brewster


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*thank guys!*

Nice Diamante! I agree deltas could add to the retro look I'm going for. Good to know they play well w/ergos. Of course there is the "holy grail" issue with deltas! - Maybe someday!

I finished fabricating the downtube stops this week (very "campy custom" and I think they look great.) Got the hubs laced and last night mounted a set of veloflex pave. Thanks to everyone here for suggesting the pave's. Put the wheels in the frame and OMG, talk about a sophisticated old-school look. I'm very pleased but gotta admit I'm worried about mileage. They seem paper thin compared to the conti's I'm used to.

Since this thread is still drawing a few comments I will shamelessly post some bike porn. I'm really excited about the cinelli bars. They'd be what, 30 some years old and never mounted? (I haven't brought myself to put a stem on them yet, I just keep looking at them! LOL) Here's a hint of where I'm going:


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

Ooh, nice nice nice... more pics! 
So your wheels are built? What type of rim did you end up with?

Before you put the stem on the bars, make sure to mask off the engraved part with some cellotape to avoid scratches!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fantino said:


> Nice Diamante! I agree deltas could add to the retro look I'm going for. Good to know they play well w/ergos. Of course there is the "holy grail" issue with deltas! - Maybe someday!
> 
> I finished fabricating the downtube stops this week (very "campy custom" and I think they look great.) Got the hubs laced and last night mounted a set of veloflex pave. Thanks to everyone here for suggesting the pave's. Put the wheels in the frame and OMG, talk about a sophisticated old-school look. I'm very pleased but gotta admit I'm worried about mileage. They seem paper thin compared to the conti's I'm used to.
> 
> Since this thread is still drawing a few comments I will shamelessly post some bike porn. I'm really excited about the cinelli bars. They'd be what, 30 some years old and never mounted? (I haven't brought myself to put a stem on them yet, I just keep looking at them! LOL) Here's a hint of where I'm going:



THAT picture leaves me at a loss for words.............oh my....


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Black frame, huh? Maybe it's the firelight, or just a trick of the camera, but it seems to have a bit of a chocolate/dark root beer sheen to it. In any event, just a beautiful frame. Glad you got it when you did, when a frame speaks to you, it would be a shame to hve to pass it by.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*ah, good tip!*

indecs - great tip to use cello tape to mask the bars. Hadn't thought of that and I'll definitely use it, thanks! (I'll croak if I scratch 'em!)

I did my web research and liked the abrosio excellence as suggested by several here. But they are hard to find. In the end I whimped out and went with a readily available torelli triumph. They are made by ambrosio (and labeled as such.) Based on the dimensions/weight & cross section I think they are the excellence rim (not the excellight.) At least so I believe. They are pretty to be sure!

The frame is black. Indeed a trick of the firelight. You know how black picks up a color cast in different lighting.

Ok, here are my downtube stops. Some may call "frankenbike" at this point but I think they are very cool and make a nice reference to "the retro period." The obvious mod is to the lever: cut, shape, polish. But note the backplate stop finger. A little judicious work with a needle file gives the proper angle/placement of a slot to allow cable clearance. They are campy all the way, just not production stock:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fantino said:


> indecs - great tip to use cello tape to mask the bars. Hadn't thought of that and I'll definitely use it, thanks! (I'll croak if I scratch 'em!)
> 
> I did my web research and liked the abrosio excellence as suggested by several here. But they are hard to find. In the end I whimped out and went with a readily available torelli triumph. They are made by ambrosio (and labeled as such.) Based on the dimensions/weight & cross section I think they are the excellence rim (not the excellight.) At least so I believe. They are pretty to be sure!
> 
> ...



That is too cool....what a great idea.....I'm a firm believer that the beauty is in the details and you certainly have the details covered


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Those stops are indeed very nice. A classic touch for a classic frame. 

Good choice on the Torelli Triumph, I was going to recommend them, but then saw you had already got the rims. As far as I know, they are rebadged Excellence, for I don't think the Excellights use the little gold counterweight around the stem hole. I think they're a little heavier than Excellights are supposed to be as well.


----------



## BCJek (Apr 7, 2006)

Fantino: Those stops are ART, man. Excellent work!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Love those cable stops. I may try to fab something like that myself if I can pick up some cheap, used levers.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

What a pleasure to watch threads like these. Love your eye for detailing and patience... exactly the thing a frame like this deserves.
It's gonna be so perfect. But bikes like these are a blessing and a curse. That inevitable first scratch or chip...


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I can't really take credit for the stops. I once saw something similar. They had used an older (nuovo record?) shifter that had extensions coming off the stop plates to hold the cable housing. I think mine is a little cleaner because there's less hardware. I'm glad they turned out because I could imagine Tulio turning in his grave when I started cutting! They don't make those anymore and when they're gone. . .

Anyway, it will be a few more weeks - groupset purchased and in transit. I still have a few other small bits to round up as well. I'm really having fun going slowly and just taking my time with the project. Thanks all for sharing in it!


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

This lady needs tubular shoes to dance in! The Paves are nice, but Velo's tubulars look even better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

KensBikes said:


> This lady needs tubular shoes to dance in! The Paves are nice, but Velo's tubulars look even better.



I agree they are sharp. Anyone tried some of the beige walled Challenge tubies yet? I've used their cx tires and have an all black set for the road stretching right now. I'm thinking about getting the Strada for one of my wheelsets, I'd like to get the roubaix model but 27c looks like it will be cutting it close on my bike. Though the Challenge Forte's I'm stretching are a bit narrower than listed.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Wow!*

Thats the coolest thing I have seen in a long time..... and I troll this site almost daily.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

How's the build coming along...? Any updates yet?


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

I can't get over how COOL those stops are! What a great idea! 

Like others have said, we've all seen lots of great stuff, but this takes it.....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Scott


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I must be the only one who cringed when I saw the severed shifters. They're yours, do what you want, but i wouldn't have done that. I still use my friction shifters.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Thank for asking*

INDECS "How's the build coming along...? Any updates yet?"

The bike is finished. . .but I'm still working on a custom seat bag. Don't want to post pics until the bag is done and I've put some miles on. (roads are wet & snow right now.) I hope to finish the seat bag over the xmas break. Plan to do my annual new year's day ride on the Tommasini. . .pics to follow in January. FWIW, the bike is very beautiful. . .there will be pics!

TWB8's, I understand & knew the stops might offend some. After all, there are a finite number of downtube levers left. In my defense, the levers I started with were very rough & I did a lot of finish work to bring them back. The modified "shifter stops" perform flawlessly (I'm very relieved!) and they will see many thousands of road miles in their new form. No parts were wasted - the lever portions were reshaped/drilled and are now ultralight key fobs (holds my house key for training rides) Anyway, apologies to Tulio! 

PS to ScottInCinci, you might know the shop where I found the frame - International Pro Bike in Bellbrook Oh. Planning to take the bike back this Spring/Summer to let Roger see the end result. Hoping to spend a couple days riding the area. If you're interested we could meet halfway & do a few miles.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Fantino,
What a beautiful Tommasini. You've provided a very nice roadmap for my Tommasini Sintesi project. Lots of build similarities. Although my Sintesi came to me pre-scratched!  
Cheers,
Gomango


Say, one of these days don't you think we might get our own dedicated thread for Tommasinis?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

what an absolutely gorgeous frame! my suggestion for a seat would be san marco regal. 

btw, ambrosios would finish it off nicely.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Cable stops?
It looks like the housing goes through the stop.
Is that the case? Or does the housing stop?
Very cool.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*nope*



pigpen said:


> Cable stops?
> It looks like the housing goes through the stop.
> Is that the case? Or does the housing stop?
> Very cool.


Housing does not go all the way through. All downtube shifters have a hole drilled part way through that holds the cable end. . .a smaller hole allows the cable to pass through. Using them as stops, the cable housing bottoms out in the larger hole and the cable passes through. . .like I said I'll put photos up sometime in January

r_mutt, I ended up mounting a Brooks team pro and ambrosias - sort of. Couldn't find ambrosia excellence so I used Torelli rims. They are ambrosia excellence re-branded.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Fantino said:


> Housing does not go all the way through. All downtube shifters have a hole drilled part way through that holds the cable end. . .a smaller hole allows the cable to pass through. Using them as stops, the cable housing bottoms out in the larger hole and the cable passes through. . .like I said I'll put photos up sometime in January


But why did you not just use the Campagnolo cable stops?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow. That's going to be pretty sweet.


----------



## burritoguru (Mar 10, 2009)

*Tesch S-22*

All Dura Ace 7800. Matching frame pump not pictured. Frame fork is in immaculate shape. SWEET SWEET RIDE. Haven't had a chance to take pics of my own. Pic taken from http://www.boxdogbikes.com/blog/?p=1939

Also finishing up a 101 build in the next week or two. Mostly all period correct.


----------



## landrover1970 (Mar 28, 2009)

*The stuff of dreams*

Here is my daily ride....72 Colnago Super w/campy nuovo record....


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

burritoguru said:


> All Dura Ace 7800. Matching frame pump not pictured. Frame fork is in immaculate shape. SWEET SWEET RIDE. Haven't had a chance to take pics of my own. Pic taken from http://www.boxdogbikes.com/blog/?p=1939
> 
> Also finishing up a 101 build in the next week or two. Mostly all period correct.


Beautiful Tesch. Can't wait to see your 101 built up with period compenents. Please post pics when you are done. What year is this red one? I have a Tesch built Specialized Team Allez that I will never part with, lots of fun!

Best,

James


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Love it. The bartape really rounds it out. Also, I love the color scheme. Very merckx'y


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

I was going to ask the shop, guy named roger, open 3 days a week, high end lugged bikes. It screamed Ipro to me, but I guess you confirmed this before I asked. His shop is the only "pro" shop in the Dayton area that I've found, nice guy too. He cut me 32 spokes while I waited on a somewhat busy Saturday.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ooh, boy, just came across this thread! Didn't get to read it all yet, but wanted to say that is one nice Tomma!!

I have a 1990 Diamante and I'll have to post up some pics here. It is quite a bike.

Love yours in black/chrome. Mine is red. Nice score!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is my Tommasini...I also got really lucky with picking this up; I'd say a Tommasini is beyond my means as well


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Holy Cow, nayr!!!

That is drop dead gorgeous. Italian to the nth degree. Plus I love Record Ergo 8 speed - have it on my Falcon and it's the best shifting/braking bike I have.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, Richard! (feel free to call me ryan...just my name backwards)

It is pretty much how I got it. Changed out the Campag pedals + clips for some clipless, pulled off the GP 4000's circa 1990 for modern GP's and put the SLR saddle on there. It now has a Regal with silver rivets. The original owner bought it, rode it once, put it away. I got it when it was 19 years old and it had 30 miles on it! It has the Multi Shaped Columbus tubing, which is pretty funky - different shapes on most of the tubes, round, oval, diamond. I have yet to figure it out, but I think it is a 1990 frameset built with a 1991 gruppo, as the other 1990s I've seen have DT shifters.

I'm debating whether or not to switch to some Veloflex black tires with skinwalls. These are some limited edition white Grand Prix 4000's. The original GP's were black with tan walls. Have some Veloflex on my Casati and love them.

In all honesty I feel honored to own it. Not like I deserve it or need it. I really get a thrill out of riding it and also when other bike enthusiasts appreciate it. Thanks for the nice comments, Richard!

Ha, the 8 speed is kind of funny to ride. I have 10 speed on my two main road bikes, 9 speed Shimano on my backup rain bike. When I ride this I feel like I'm ridin' in ancient days Where are my other combinations?! This is a Record gruppo right? Not C-Record?


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

And my paint is A LOT busier than the nice, slick black paint job of the OP in this thread. But, I still like it. Pretty crazy. There is so much to look at one the frame, with the T's on the rear brake bridge, the paint, and all the attention to detail.

Jeez, all this talk about it...I need to take it out this afternoon for a ride!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

nayr497 said:


> Ha, the 8 speed is kind of funny to ride. I have 10 speed on my two main road bikes, 9 speed Shimano on my backup rain bike. When I ride this I feel like I'm ridin' in ancient days Where are my other combinations?! This is a Record gruppo right? Not C-Record?


Your crank is definitely C-Record. The C-Record rear derailleur was not the "slant parallelogram" design, so I venture to say your mech is Synchro Record era. And Ergo shifters came well after C-Record. The Deltas are also C-Record era. So it looks like when it was built it was basically C-Record with an "upgrade" to Ergos.

Yeah, both my other geared bikes are Campy 10. On the 8, I miss the 16. Always seems like a jump between the 15 and 17. But boy I like the way the 8 shifts, particularly with a 9 speed chain (which incidentally Campy recommends.)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

So where are the pictures of the bike? It's well past January....


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

Tubular rims with veloflex roubaix 24mm tubulars if you ask me. Beautiful frame, congratulations, I am sure you will both be happy together !!


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> So where are the pictures of the bike? It's well past January....


Yes Platy, you are right. The bike is done, didn't put it on the road until the weather turned really nice. Only have about 500 miles on it. Thought I'd wait until 1000 miles to post & give a proper report. :thumbsup: 

Currently training on the bike to join this ride when it crosses Ohio early July: http://s2ssbikeride.org/


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! This thread is like one of those movie serials where you're waiting desperately to find out who the murderer is ... and then probably miss the episode anyway. It's a l-o-v-e-l-y frame that, fate brought the two of you together, and now it's your duty to satisfy our cravings and show the result.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

I second boneman: I have Ambrossio Excellence wheels on a 97 Merckx and they not only look stunning, they ride super sweet.

What I like the most is that they're easy to maintain... I have Mavic 4cd (true, they are older I suppose) on an other bike and the brake-edge (or however you call that) are becoming 'uneven' in look

congrats with the frame! Can't wait to see the result!


----------

